# How Much Gass do you use.



## FlyHighSounds (Apr 11, 2018)

On a day to day use working for Uber. how much gas do you use and how many hrs do you work?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FlyHighSounds said:


> How Much *Gass *do you use.


Gass? You mean Gauss?
That would depend on how many magnets I'm using to operate my flux density capacitor motor.


----------



## FlyHighSounds (Apr 11, 2018)

Sorry , auto correct . Yes gas ...lol


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

or you can just follow this thread:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/post-your-mpg.256795/


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

When I worked 30 hours a week, I spent around $70 on gas in a week. I have a Nissan Altima. Now $50 lasts me a week combined with my regular commute as I have cut down on ridesharing significantly.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

With my Grand Caravan the cost of gas tends to run about 20% of my Uber earnings.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Between the gas I pass and use its about a wash.


----------

